# Clerestory roof design



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm building Hartford's combine kit with modifications to duplicate Uintah #25 and am puzzled by clerestory roof design. It has interior and exterior walls, separated by prototype 4"-5". Window frames and panes are mounted on interior wall. Exterior wall has only 3 of 11 windows with frames for screen, leaving 8 with no cover to prevent rain, debris, etc. from getting into roof. If window panes were mounted on exterior, it would be a strange sight to not have glass on windows in passenger area. I've looked on-line and found books with cross-sections of clerestory cars and most appear to have just one wall. I'll probably put in two rows of frames and panes but don't know if that is prototypically correct. Does anyone know? I recall a building log of one of Hartford's cars, I think by Docstwana (or something like that) who did a fantastically beautiful job) but I couldn't find the log on this site. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruja

Maybe you'll find what you need in the following.







Feel free to download a copy of any or all if you wish. In "Doc's" article the roof starts on page-26.

"Doc" Watson's - Freelance Narrow Gauge Business Car (PDF 25.13 MB)[/b]

Pete Thornton's - EBT RR #20 “Orbisonia” The President’s Car - v2 (PDF 1.60 MB)[/b]

Winn Erdman's - The President's car (PDF 2.74 MB)[/b]


Winn Erdman's - AMS Coach to Parlor Car (PDF 1.13 MB)[/b]


----------



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

SteveC, Thank you very much. Doc Watson's article is exactly what I was looking for. It doesn't answer the design question though; I guess I'll have to get it from Bob Hartford since the instructions and plans were his.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruja

For future projects and prototype information you might find the following PDF file of use. Each of the "Volume Nos." listed are in fact hyperlinks that if clicked will call up the respective periodical on the Internet Archive web site where you can peruse it, and if you wish download a PDF file of the particular publication. Just a FYI the earliest publications are very short on line drawings and pictures, but long on text.

Old Railroad Periodical Publications (PDF 378 KB)[/b]


----------

